# Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. September 2016)

Beim Diebstahl des Außenborders wurde der Spiegel rigoros herausgeschnitten.


Wir einige Angebote eingeholt um den Schaden sachgerecht beheben zu lassen, jedoch stellten wir weitere Schwächen des Bootes fest, die wir so nicht akzeptieren wollten.

Wir hatten also die Wahl, das Boot reparieren lassen, und verkaufen, oder das Boot behalten und dann selbst Hand anlegen, denn sonst würden die Arbeitskosten den Wert des Bootes sicher weit überschreiten.

Es ist übrigens sehr interessant mal zu schauen, was eine Reparatur kostet, in Bezug auf den Neupreis der Boote. 

Da ist man nicht verwundert, das die meisten Boote heute in Niedriglohnländern gefertigt werden. 

Durch den Schaden haben wir festgestellt, dass der Bootsbauer das Sandwich mit OSB Platten hergestellt hat.

Wir wollen hier nun Wasserfest verleimte Sperrholzplatten verwenden, müssen aber mal sehen, was verfügbar ist.

Dieses wird dann jedenfalls mit G4 grundiert.

Ferner werden wir den Spiegel ertüchtigen, um eventuell auch einen stärkeren Motor verwenden zu können.


Bis jetzt ist in den letzten Tagen folgendes erfolgt:

Die Scheuerleiste wurde entfernt, die beiden Schalen getrennt.

Die vorhandenen Reste des Spiegels wurden mit grobem Werkzeug beseitigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Hier zunächst mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Und noch einige Bilder.

Zur Entfernung des Holzes habe ich neben der Schlagbohrmaschine, mit einem geschärften, breitem Meißel auch eine Flex mit den gezeigten Scheiben verwendet. 

Den Spiegel habe ich innen wie außen bereits angeschäftet.

Jetzt wird noch etwas nachgearbeitet, die Hölzer hinter den Bügelschrauben achtern werden noch entfernt, ich möchte den Spiegel über die gesamte Breite aufbauen, und dann auch stabiler Bügelschrauben verwenden.

Auffällig ist auch, das die OSB Platte in der Plicht nicht vollflächig verklebt wurde.

Mit Verlaub, so eine Schlamperei habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## mlkzander (4. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

in wahrheit lohnt an dem boot nicht ein handschlag
aber manchmal macht sowas ja spass


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*



mlkzander schrieb:


> in wahrheit lohnt an dem boot nicht ein handschlag
> aber manchmal macht sowas ja spass



na aber sicher, das Boot ist BJ 2015 da kann man ruhig mal ein paar Stunden investieren.

Aber den Hersteller würde ich nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen.#d 

Heute habe ich die hinteren Bügelschrauben entfernt, nasses Holz, die Unterlagen für Batterie und Tank, OSB-Platte, teilweise gebrauchte, alte und zumindest feucht.

Aber die große Sauerei ist jetzt fast rum, das Boot ist bereits in der Garage und ab Mitte des Monats wird dann langsam wieder aufgebaut.

Und dann macht es auch wieder richtig Spaß, jetzt juckt es eher


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Moin .

Bei dem Baujahr und Handwerklicher begabung hätte ich auch 

nicht gezögert einen wieder aufbau anzugehen.

Und wenn schon dann richtig....wünsche dir für das Projekt

Toi toi toi .

Freue mich schon auf weitere Berichte ;Fotos.:m


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Danke Jochen, ich werde berichten, vielleicht motiviert es ja auch mal andere so ein Projekt anzugehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen bei der sicher nicht kleinen Aufgabe!
Soll das noch dieses Jahr werden, oder wird das eine längere Geschichte?
Machst du das im Freien, oder hast du einen trockenen (warmen) Platz?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Hallo Jürgen, 

das Gröbste möchte ich noch in diesem Jahr erledigt haben, aber fertigstellen kann ich es wohl erst im nächsten Jahr. Sonst komm ich ja gar nicht mehr ans Wasser.

Ich denke ich kann bis Ende Oktober mit Harz arbeiten, aber man wird sehen. In der Garage ist schon Platz, zwar nicht üppig, aber ich komm einmal herum.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (6. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*



Testudo schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> das Gröbste möchte ich noch in diesem Jahr erledigt haben, aber fertigstellen kann ich es wohl erst im nächsten Jahr. Sonst komm ich ja gar nicht mehr ans Wasser.
> 
> Ich denke ich kann bis Ende Oktober mit Harz arbeiten, aber man wird sehen. In der Garage ist schon Platz, zwar nicht üppig, aber ich komm einmal herum.


Respekt.
Ohne Halle wäre ich das nicht angegangen, aber macht sicher Spaß.#6

Achte aber auf jeden Fall auf die Datenblätter von Harz und Farben. Die meisten dürfen *auf keinen Fall unter 15 C° *verarbeitet werden.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren ein kleineres Projekt bei dem das Harz aus dem o.g Grund nicht mehr getrocknet ist. Konnte alles wieder entfernen.


----------



## huawei71 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Die Reperatur loht sich auf jedem Fall...nicht auf andere hören!
Aber warum gleich alles aufgemacht|kopfkrat
Beim Harzen usw nicht nur auf die Temperatur sondern auch auf die Luftfeuchtigkeit achten..
Auch gibt es Harze speziell für Temperaturen bis 5 grad....

Viel Erfolg#6#6


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Gute Sache. Wünsche gutes Gelingen.
Lese hier gern mal mit...
Danke für die Dokumentation!


----------



## Franky (6. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Was ein Haufen Arbeit - und Mist! 
Wünsche Euch maximalen Erfolg bei der Restauration!
Cool wären ein paar Bilder vom Fortschritt, insb. wie der Spiegel wieder hergestellt wird. :m


----------



## JasonP (6. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Viel Erfolg bei den anstehenden Arbeiten.

Da kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, wie mach Hersteller so ein Boot zusammenbaut. 
Und das Boot war bestimmt auch nicht gerade günstig in der Anschaffung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Ich freue mich, das der Bericht auf so viel Resonanz stößt.

Ich werde weiter berichten, derzeitig suche ich noch nach guten Sperrholzplatten, das Klima macht mir hier noch die wenigsten Sorgen, die Schale steht bereits in der Garage und die Bedingungen sollten bis Ende November passen. Es ist ja doch etwas wärmer hier ;-) zur Not muss ich was zuheizen, oder ich mach die letzten Arbeiten im nächsten Jahr.

Ich berichte auf jeden Fall weiter.

Ich finde übrigens, das das Trennen der beiden Schalen viel einfacher ist, als wenn wir nur die Motorwanne entfernt hätten, zumal damit die anderen OSB Platten nicht zu entfernen gewesen wären. Und das liegt mir am Herzen.


----------



## gründler (6. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Habe ja letzten Winter auch nen Spiegel erneuert und auch andere flächen repariert,habe das hier genommen. Gib es in etlichen stärken und farben.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw....H0.Xpom+platte.TRS0&_nkw=pom+platte&_sacat=0


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

POM, also der Kunststoff den du gewählt hast, ist nur schlecht klebbar und ich brauche ja eine große Menge.

Ich werde den Spiegel wieder so aufbauen, das ich auch guten Gewissens einen 70 PS Motor anbringen kann. Dazu muss ich darauf achten, das alles kraftschlüssig verbunden ist.

Ich brauche aber neben dem Spiegel auch noch etwas für den Unterbau der Plicht, so das ich auch mal Stühle oder eine andere Konsole verbauen kann.

Das Sperrholz wird grundiert und damit gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt.

Aber das Material muss auch erst mal hier sein.


----------



## newmie2205 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*



Testudo schrieb:


> POM, also der Kunststoff den du gewählt hast, ist nur schlecht klebbar und ich brauche ja eine große Menge.



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Habe mal eine Motorplatte angeklebt mit Sika und ich habe Brecheisen und Co. gebraucht, um diese wieder zu entfernen (Aluboot). Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich auch POM nehmen. Klebeflächen anrauhen, geeigneten Kleber finden (es gibt zig verschiedene Kleber auf dem Markt, muss nicht Sika sein) und du hast etwas für die Ewigkeit...

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Eine Motorschutzplatte ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit einem Kompositmaterial.

Für den Spiegel ist es erforderlich, das das Trägermaterial und das GFK eine dauerhafte, widerstandsfähige Verbindung eingeht, und das wäre zwischen dem Harz und dem POM nicht gegeben.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (7. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Und nicht zu vergessen das POM doch einiges an Gewicht bringt. Würde da auch eher "klassisch" weitermachen.


----------



## gründler (7. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Es gibt mittlerweile POM 2K Kleber und POM 2K Epoxyharz.

Genaue Anleitungen wie man es Vorbereiten muss findet man zu haufe im Netz.Schwer ok stimmt ist es schon wenn man 7cm stärke nimmt,ich habe es mit POM Epoxy geklebt und das hält wie blöd,nochmal raus wird nicht so einfach wie rein.

War auch nur nen Vorschlag und kein muss.....

#h

Ps: Hinzu kommt POM sägt man nicht so einfach wie Holz,wer da mit nen Fichtenmoped beigeht oder ne Akkusäge mit hoher Drehzahl,wird sich freuen ^^


----------



## Franky (7. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Im Zweifel bleibt die Säge drin stecken...


----------



## gründler (7. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Oder man hat geschmolzenes Plaste was so ziemlich alles verklebt und festsetzt gerade bei Fichtenmopeds..Peng und Stillstand,dann wird es hart und nix geht mehr ^^

Wie gesagt jeder wie er mag,nur nen Forum besteht aus Tipps und co. darum gebe ich manches weiter ob man es auch so macht bleibt euch überlassen.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*



gründler schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile POM 2K Kleber und POM 2K Epoxyharz.
> 
> Genaue Anleitungen wie man es Vorbereiten muss findet man zu haufe im Netz.Schwer ok stimmt ist es schon wenn man 7cm stärke nimmt,ich habe es mit POM Epoxy geklebt und das hält wie blöd,nochmal raus wird nicht so einfach wie rein.
> 
> ...




Die Stabilität entsteht nicht durch die reine Materialstärke, also wie von dir angeführt 7cm POM nehmen würde, sondern durch die fest miteinander verklebten Schichten, von einem Trägermaterial, welches druck- und zugbeständig sein muss und den Lagen Glasfaser, die mit Harz mit dem Trägermaterial und untereinander verbunden sind.

Derzeitig werden dafür Holz oder Hochleistungsschaumplatten verwendet, wie Airex zum Beispiel. Dies ist aber sehr teuer und wäre für mein Boot völlig überzogen.


----------



## Fishmap (9. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Hallo Testudo, 

ich hatte an meinem alten Boot ebenfalls mal ein Spiegelsanierung durchgezogen. Hab auch wegen Material hin und her überlegt und mich auf Wasserfest verleimte PERI- Platte festgelegt. Diese sind nicht so schwer, haben ein sehr gutes Biegewiederstandmoment (das Kreterium was am wichtigsten ist), lassen sich ausgezeichnet kleben und sind verhältnismäßig günstig zu bekommen. Des weiteren hatte ich damals zum Diebstahlschutz gleich noch ein Paar Stahlseile (alte Fahrradbremsbowdenzüge / oder 6mm Stahlseit aus dem Baumarkt ect.pp.)  an der Oberkante des Spiegels mit einlaminiert, das die Diebe an dieser Stelle mit der Säge nicht weiter kommen. Überlege dir auch ob du noch einen Halter für ne Bilgenpumpe oder ein Echolgeber mit ein laminieren willst, bevor die Oberschale wieder drauf kommt! Gruß R


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

wenn du kannst über die gesamte spiegelbreite ne V4A platte einlaminieren gibt stabilität und jede kettensäge freut sich.....#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

So mit großem Aufwand habe ich Sperrholz bekommen, so das ich mit den Arbeiten langsam weiter machen kann.

Bis jetzt ist alles sauber geschliffen, entstaubt und auch schon mal mit Aceton abgewischt. Es kann also losgehen.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme morgen noch das Klebeharz und dann wird rumgepanscht.


----------



## volkerm (22. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Ich habe alle Arbeiten mit Epoxid ausgeführt, dazu leichtes, nicht wasserfest verleimtes Sperrholz. Wenn das alles sauber mit Epoxid getränkt und ummantelt wird, hält das ewig. Das Zeug kann man auch bei etwas grenzwertigen Temperaturen verarbeiten. Kritisch ist hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Schau mal in meinen Shetland Alaska 600 Faden rein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Hallo Volker,
Danke für den Hinweis, ich kenne deinen Strang bereits, habe ihn vor einigen Monaten bereits gelesen. 

Allerdings habe ich mich nicht für Epoxy entschieden. Das liegt in erster Linie daran, das ich Allergiker bin und mir das Risiko sparen möchte. 

Polyester stinkt zwar aber mit einem Atemschutz ist das Thema weitgehend ungefährlich. 

Zudem wird das Boot bereits jetzt durch die Reparatur erheblich verbessert, das muss man doch nicht übertreiben.

So heute ging es weiter, und der Spiegel ist zumindest von innen schon mal geschlossen.  Auch haben wir begonnen den Spiegel wieder zu verstärken.

Der Aufbau mit Sperrholz kann nicht einfach mit dem vorgefertigtem Spiegel in vier lagen erfolgen, da der Bootsrumpf konvex ist.

Morgen folgen noch zwei Lagen und dann kommt die erste Schicht Holz.


----------



## volkerm (24. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Hi Frank, wenn Du bei Allergenen empfindlich bist, hast Du alles richtig gemacht. Ich mag halt Epoxid wegen der enormen Materialeigenschaften. Zu dem Thema habe ich mal mit einer wirklich guten Chemikerin konferiert. Die arbeitet schon ewig in der Chemie. Einmal Allergie wegen Epoxid- Schluss für immer.
Was Du da machst, sieht gut aus. Bei Fragen- gern fragen!
Gruss
Volker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

In den letzten Tagen wurde viel geschliffen.

Der Spiegel wurde in viel Lagen eingebracht. Die erste war nur so groß, wie er ursprünglich ab Werft vorhanden war. Der Rest wurde in 2 Etappen eingebracht. 

Die letzten zwei wurden vorab laminiert.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Da machst du dir aber richtig viel Arbeit.. 

Aber mal am Rande: hattest du das Boot nicht versichert oder warum machst du dir die Arbeit?

Normalerweise Boot auf den Schrott und vom Geld der Versicherung eine neue Schale gekauft...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Natürlich war das Boot versichert, aber es einfach zu entsorgen widerstrebt mir. 

Ich habe auch Spaß an solchen Arbeiten, denn allein aus wirtschaftlichen Aspekten sind solche Arbeiten nicht zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Nach dem Einbringen des Spiegels wurde der Spiegel an der Oberkante ordentlich geschliffen und die Kante gebrochen, so das sich das aufzubringende Laminat leichter um die Kante legen lässt. Die Sperrhölzer wurden an den Schleifstellen nochmals mit G4 grundiert und vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt.

Die Kanten des Spiegels wurden mit einer Hohlkehle versehen. 

Nachdem auch die ausgehärtet war und wieder bei geschliffen wurde der Spiegel mit zunächst 3 Lagen Laminat 450 gr. Matte - 300 gr. Roving - 450gr. Matte belegt. 

Morgen werden weitere Lagen auf dem Spiegel aufgebracht.


----------



## volkerm (30. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Hi Frank, jetzt ist alles offen. Bau noch Spiekelknie ein. Die verteilen die Antriebsbelastung auch in den Unterboden, und das ist wenig Arbeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Hallo Volker,

warte ab ;-)


----------



## volkerm (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Hallo Frank, einfach an die Stringer anschliessen. Ist der geringste Aufwand.
Gruss
Volker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Heute konnten wir etwas weiter machen, die Temperaturen waren seit Vormittag kontinuierlich jenseits der 15°, sogar bis 19° am frühen Nachmittag.

So haben wir den Spiegel mit vier Lagen verstärken können Matte/Roving/Matte/Roving.

Abschließend konnten die herausgetrennten Stringerenden wieder eingeklebt werden. Die bringen natürlich noch keine Stabilität mit sich. 

An der Oberschale wurde das Holz auch mit Matte und Roving belegt. Das sollte reichen.

Wir haben uns entschlossen, doch wieder eine Lenzöffnung zu verbauen, so hatte ich die Tage mal den Spiegel von Außen und Innen durchbohrt und verspachtelt.


Ich habe um das Boot in diesem Jahr noch fertig machen zu können Ein Harz bestellt, welches laut Anbieter bis 5° C zu verarbeiten ist. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? 

https://www.harzspezialisten.de/POLY...d-Haerter.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Die Anschlüsse der Stringer zum Spiegel sind nun erfolgt, werden aber nochmal mit mehreren Lagen verstärkt. Ebenso wurden die Schnitte mit mehreren Lagen wieder verschlossen.

Zuletzt haben wir auch außen weitere Lagen aufgebracht. Morgen heißt es dann zunächst schleifen und dann folgen noch 4 Lagen.

Der Spiegel wurde außen noch mit weiteren Lagen belegt und abschließend mit Abreißgewebe versehen. Das erspart das Schleifen und sorgt für eine große Oberfläche und somit für eine gute Haftung der nächsten Schicht.

In der Schale wurden die Auflagen für den Tank und die Batterie wieder eingeklebt  und mit einer ersten Lage versehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Des weiteren hatte ich eine kleine Platte laminiert, auf einer Siebdruckplatte. 
Diese hatte ich mit etwas Wachs beschichtet, um das Abnehmen des Laminats zu erleichtern.

Aus der Oberschale habe ich die Reste des Massivholzes entfernt, die dort eingeklebt waren. Danach konnte aus der vorab laminierten Platte ein passendes Stück herausgeschnitten werden und in die Oberschale eingeklebt. Dazu wurde zur Hilfe 2 Sperrholzsztreifen angeklebt, die das dünne Laminat stützen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

In zwei Gängen wurde zunächst die Platte mit einem Gemisch von Harz und Glasfaserschnipseln verklebt und fixiert und  heute dann mit mehreren Schichten überlamniert und die Kontur der Spiegeloberkante wieder geschlossen. Hier kam auch Abreisgewebe zum Einsatz, da es sich hier schlecht schleifen lässt.


----------



## allegoric (3. November 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Sieht super aus, was du da treibst. ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, lese den Artikel aber aufmerksam, weil das spannend aussieht. Bitte weiter damit .


----------



## Franky (3. November 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Das sieht doch wirklich schon extrem gut aus. :m
Ist der 2. Stapellauf noch für dieses Jahr geplant?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Danke, man freut sich doch sehr über Anerkennung. Und vielleicht kann es ja inspirierend sein, sich selbst mal so einer AUfgabe zu stellen.

Stapellauf werde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr hinbekommen, da sprechen die Temperaturen dagegen, aber die GFK Arbeiten werde ich hoffentlich abschließen können. 

Ich habe mir aber auch schon eine neue Baustelle angesehen, vielleicht baue ich dann weiter. Es macht mir aber auch Spaß.


----------



## volkerm (3. November 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Guter Job, Frank, Anerkennung!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Reparatur Konsolenboot nach einem Diebstahlschadens*

Danke Volker.


----------

